# how do I reformat windows 2000 without a disc?



## Starr2000 (Dec 27, 2007)

My windows 2000 isnt working right.
How do I reformat, if I don't have the windows 2000 disc?i have a windows xp disc, Can I put windows xp over the windows 2000?
:wave:


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/upgrading/matrix.mspx


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

is it xp home or xp pro?


----------



## Starr2000 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a windows xp home edition


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It will have to be a fresh installation.


----------



## Starr2000 (Dec 27, 2007)

do you mean I have to reformat windows 2000?
Someone told me you can't remove 2000 from the computer without a disc.
:4-dontkno


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

completely removing Windows 2000 from your computer is a piece of cake.

The question is, do you have your data backed up? Are you ready to format and erase your hard drive so that you can install Windows XP.


----------



## Starr2000 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes I'm ready
windows 2000 hasnt been working very well at all.
how do I do it?
thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you absolutely sure, there's no going back?

If you are sure, then go to this webpage, scroll down half way where it says, "Steps to Clean Install XP"

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/cleanxpinstall.html


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Pop the XP home disk in and follow the instructions. When you get to the Partition table Delete all partitions and create a brand new one. This will get rid of all of the data. After you create the new partition you will be prompted to format the new partition. You will want to format it NTFS (Quick). Once this is complete you will be prompted to install XP. 

Don't forget you will need to have the drivers disk that came with the computer or download the drivers from the manufacturers website.


----------



## Starr2000 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help


----------

